# T-Mobile colors



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a question that I have not been able to find an answer to, what is the specifc name of the color Magenta used on the TCR team bikes? Also if someone knows where I can get some touch up paint (LBS does not have) I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Magenta is the color. Its one of the four basic process colors: magenta, cyan, process yellow and black. It is what it is.


----------

